
Startup accelerator for first-time founders – this summer in Salt Lake City - isergio
http://betaboom.com/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
What made you choose SLC?

~~~
isergio
SLC is an unbelievable outlier in terms of producing high-value startups. In
fact, there are currently at least 5 unicorns in the SLC-Provo area. Miami,
which is much bigger, by comparison, has only 2. There is an incredible
startup culture in the area, cost of living which is about 1/3 of that of the
Silicon Valley, high human capital, high level or wealth, and it's paradise if
you're into outdoor activities such as hiking, skiing, and mountain biking. I
could go on and on...

